# For the rest of us with 721's on order.....



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This thread is for the rest of us waiting for the 721. Last I read which was from Scott and Dish Depot is that shipments of the 721 were going to be increased being sent to dealers. Does anyone else have any info about when the rest of us will get ours?


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

I got a response back from DishDepot on 6/30 saying that Dish is currently estimating 2-3 weeks. I heard the same quote from another source a week ago, so I'm not sure when the clock actually starts ticking


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

I got the same thing. They just don't know. They could get a truck load tomorrow for all they know.  (wishful thinking)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

With the good review from Scott, E* has no reason to delay it.
START SHIPPING THEM !!!


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, that didn't take long! A 721 is already posted on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1363862329

I hope this isn't a sign of things to come! This looks like a dealer selling this unit (not an end user). I'd hate to think that the dealers are delaying some of their 721 shipments so that they can sell some of the early units to the highest bidders!


----------

